# Codesys Verbindung mit Wago / Festo



## pat125 (14 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen zu einem Codesys-System bzw. einer Anlage.
Ich bin neu in der Codesys Welt, bisher war ich ein Siemens-Sklave 
Mein Problem:
Ich möchte über ein Festocontroller (CPX-Terminal mit CPX-CEC-C1 Modul und FB34 Modul) ein Motorcontroller von Festo (CMMP-AS) ansteuern. Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Wago Feldbuskoppler zur E/A Kommuniktion. Als Programmierumgebung habe ich das Codesys Programm von Festo (Codesys provided by Festo V2.3)
Nun meiner Fragen:


Wie kann ich den Wago Feldbuskoppler bei Codesys einbinden? Und dann die E / As ansprechen. 
Wie kann ich dem Feldbuskoppler die IP zuweisen. 
Wie kann ich den Motorcontroller einbinden. 
Ich habe schon einige Handbücher durch. Habe mein Codesys Programm auch schon so weit, das ich auf das CPX Terminal bzw. auf den SPS Controller komme,  um dort mein Programm aufzuspielen. Ich weiß nur leider nicht, wie ich die anderen Komponenten einbinden kann. Die Kommunikation läuft über PROFINET.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen und danke euch schon mal im Voraus.  Vielleicht hat jemand auch ein Beispielprogramm für mich.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (14 Oktober 2014)

Also für Wago gibt es ein Netzwerktool um die PLC zu Parametrieren (IP) je nach Typ (welchen hast du ?) kannst du das ganze auch per Dip Schaltern machen. Dann brauchst du eine Bibliothek welche dir die Kommunikation mit der Festo (leider keinen plan zum Thema Festo) herstellt. Hier könnte Festo dein Ansprechpartner sein oder mal bei Wago schauen. Die haben viele Libs zB für Modbus etc. Hoffe dir schon ein wenig helfen zu können.


----------



## pat125 (15 Oktober 2014)

Als Feldbuskoppler habe ich das WAGO Modul 750-340


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 Oktober 2014)

Okay, den 750-340 kannst du nicht über DIP-Schalter einstellen. Also brauchst du "WAGO Ethernet Settings" um deine IP zu vergeben. Wie du ihn nun an deine Festo bekommst kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen. Ich verbinde unsere Koppler (allerdings mit anderen Wagos) immer via MODBUS. Wirklich in Codesys einbinden wie du es vorhast kannst du nur über eine Steuerung. Der Koppler selber ist "dumm" und kann nur das was ihm eine Stuerung, in deinem Fall wohl die Festo mitteilt. Ich denke das Zauberwort wird MODBUS sein


----------



## pat125 (15 Oktober 2014)

Als steuerung habe ich das Festo Modul. Kann ich nicht in der Steuerungskonfiguration ein Profinetbus anlegen?


----------



## mattsches (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo pat,

ich fürchte, das wird so nichts. Der Festo CPX-CEC-C1 hat keine Profinet IO Controller(=Master)-Funktionalität. In Verbindung mit dem FB34 kann man ihn mit einer übergeordneten Steuerung (z. B. Siemens) verbinden, jedoch nur als Device (=Slave). Es ist nicht möglich, den CMMP-AS und die Wago RIO über Profinet vom CEC aus als Devices anzusteuern. Da die Steuerung keine Profinet-Controller-Funktion mitbringt, kann man selbige auch nicht in Codesys konfigurieren.

Bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, CMMP-AS und Wago RIO über CANopen an den CEC anzuschließen. Einen CANopen-Master hat der nämlich an Bord. Beim CMMP-AS geht das problemlos, für die Wago bräuchtest du einen neuen Buskoppler (z. B. 750-347/348?).

FB34, Switch, Profinet-Karte für CMMP und den Wago PN-Koppler brauchst du dann nicht mehr. Es sei denn, das Ganze hängt - wie oben angedeutet - an einer übergeordneten Steuerung. Dann hätten zumindest der FB34 und der Switch noch eine sinnvolle Verwendung.

Sorry, dass ich dir nichts Erfreulicheres schreiben kann.

Grüße,
mattsches


----------



## pat125 (15 Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir wenigstens ein bisschen weiter!


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (15 Oktober 2014)

Wie schon erwähnt keine Ahnung was dein Festo Teil kann aber wenn es Modbus kan, so hast du durchaus eine Möglichkeit auf die Wago zuzugreifen. Dann brauchst du nur einen Baustein der dir deine IOs zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## olliew (17 Oktober 2014)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> so hast du durchaus eine Möglichkeit auf die Wago zuzugreifen



Ich habe gerade kein Wago 750-340 zum prüfen da, aber laut Datenblatt kann der 750-340 kein Modbus. Es müsste also eine andere Buskoppler her.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 Oktober 2014)

Gute Frage. Muss mir mal das Datenblatt ansehen.


----------

